# IH 1086 good deal?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this my chance to get an old American tractor I always wanted? Seems real cheap.

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/4934866451.html


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If they had more than one picture or actually listed the hours it'd be easier to say what it should be worth. They don't say anything about the TA either.

Probably a decent price without knowing more.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would be willing to say its a good deal. Depends on transmission tightness, hours, t/a and A/C. T/A isn't that big of a deal as i really don't need mine for anything except tillage. 8 speeds is plenty for cutting hay. If you were to buy, buy it with the weights. Helps with turning and not ripping up ground.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I sent questions to him about trans, TA & AC


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

OK JD I'am gonna start in on ya. Your user name starts with the Letters JD ?your wanting to buy red paint? what is up with that ??? if the TA and clutch are good and the AC works and front axle hasn't been booger welded That seem's like a good price cause over here the junkers are selling for that much I sure would want all the weights at that price also. But I like tiring to spent your pocket change JD. LOL I'am also going to quote your own words that your posted recently on a JD 336 square baler...."You better hurry and buy it before I come over there and buy it myself" have a good day JD... I got to pack some bags for a sudden trip that just came up.... I'll stop and say Hi on the way by.. I wounder if my VW Jetta can pull it home ?.... All joking aside it's a good deal if those thing are good


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

If he can fit that one in a VW then I'd give him a 1086 that's in my barn.I'd love to see how he'd arrange that one and what pieces he'd choose for the front seat....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Try before you buy. An 86 IH is a big step back into the dark ages compared to your Kubotas. They were reasonably reliable tractors though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

snowball said:


> OK JD I'am gonna start in on ya. Your user name starts with the Letters JD ?your wanting to buy red paint? what is up with that ??? if the TA and clutch are good and the AC works and front axle hasn't been booger welded That seem's like a good price cause over here the junkers are selling for that much I sure would want all the weights at that price also. But I like tiring to spent your pocket change JD. LOL I'am also going to quote your own words that your posted recently on a JD 336 square baler...."You better hurry and buy it before I come over there and buy it myself" have a good day JD... I got to pack some bags for a sudden trip that just came up.... I'll stop and say Hi on the way by.. I wounder if my VW Jetta can pull it home ?.... All joking aside it's a good deal if those thing are good


HILARIOUS- LOVE IT....LOL!!!!
I needed that. Especially after my wife got up and gave me a dozen home improvement ideas before she left for shopping.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would agree Gear Clash. A huge step back. However, I can rebuild a PTO in the back of an International in 1.5 hours for practically pocket change. Parts are incredibly cheap and widely available. The tractors are bulletproof and run forever on just valve adjustments and injection pumps. The weak link on those tractors is the T/A. Cabs on the 86 series were really nice for the time. The best part is that you don't ever need to go to the dealer for anything. An eccellent tractor to leave hooked up to the discbine or manure spreader and keep hours off the nicer tractors and save them for snow work and hay baling.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

sethd11 said:


> I would agree Gear Clash. A huge step back. However, I can rebuild a PTO in the back of an International in 1.5 hours for practically pocket change. Parts are incredibly cheap and widely available. The tractors are bulletproof and run forever on just valve adjustments and injection pumps. The weak link on those tractors is the T/A. Cabs on the 86 series were really nice for the time. The best part is that you don't ever need to go to the dealer for anything. An eccellent tractor to leave hooked up to the discbine or manure spreader and keep hours off the nicer tractors and save them for snow work and hay baling.


I wanted to leave it hooked to mushroom compost spreader. The only thing I don't like is I need 4WD during winter for wagon. I'm afraid 2WD won't cut it. My ground is either hilly, slippery or sometimes both. Damn I love that IH though.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Duals for those IH can be had really cheap, makes a big difference in the wetter ground but they don't beat 4wd. Close though. We really never have issues with 2wd spreading though. Don't forget to ask the guy if it has a differential lock. They didn't always come with them. That's a really good price for that 1086 even if it has bad A/C. Good Luck


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

sethd11 said:


> Duals for those IH can be had really cheap, makes a big difference in the wetter ground but they don't beat 4wd. Close though. We really never have issues with 2wd spreading though. Don't forget to ask the guy if it has a differential lock. They didn't always come with them. That's a really good price for that 1086 even if it has bad A/C. Good Luck


 would be nice to have the diff lock on my 1586. I thought it was odd, then realized it was a option.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Get a set of chains for winter. it will help a lot!


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good buy with the decent rubber, dual PTOs, and weights. If the T/A and A/C work would even be better. Looks like they kept inside. Transmissions way out of date but reliable. Tractors are easy to work on for most part. If it were me I would definitely have to go look at that tractor.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I wanted to leave it hooked to mushroom compost spreader. The only thing I don't like is I need 4WD during winter for wagon. I'm afraid 2WD won't cut it. My ground is either hilly, slippery or sometimes both. Damn I love that IH though.


I tell your what JD I got a 10 on a turd Hurst and got some hills and snow with chains I do ok I do better with it and chains than I do with the 7120 and FWA , when it's slippery. I thought about the duals and chain'n them up if it got real bad them FWA slide real good down the hills .If you were to buy that tractor and found out you needed FWA you could easily get you money back. Heck I would buy it from you If I wasn't so far away, but I think HiTech's Jetta would over heat with that 10 in his truck plus I don't know if he has over load coils on the bug. You think about that while your expanding her closet to a walk in to accommodate the shopping trip she on ..Good luck and glad I made you LOL


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD you could go the distance and look around for a ant eater IH then you get the classic hard core IH with the FWA . problem is they are just like my ex-wife High maintenance, cost you alot of cash when they break down and they ain't the prettiest girl at the dance either


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, you mean a snoopy? 
They're WEIRD lookin !!!!!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Oh, you mean a snoopy?
> They're WEIRD lookin !!!!!


ya the old none + 1... That just what everybody said about my ex too..


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's sounds like a good deal but definitely need more info. like everyone has said. I know my late FIL had the PTO rebuilt or adjusted or something on the IH 686 with an M&W turbo here, it was slipping when pulling the 2 row silage chopper. I think he also has the TA rebuilt, that wasn't cheap. The 3 sets of remotes would sure be nice. To me the 86 series were some of their best looking tractors. It's not too hard to find someone around here that still runs these tractors, maybe someone near you would go with you if you decide to take a closer look.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

As long as it isnt a basketcase you'll do great. If it is a basketcase it can get rather expensive quick for what they are worth. But they are simple machines and if you go back a series or two into the dark ages they are even simpler. Get more tractor for your money. One reason we've put more into ours than they are worth.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seller got back to me with a little more info:

"Digital dash
no rebuilds that I'm aware of
ac not working, never looked into why
5200. Hours"

Digital dash is kind of interesting. Does that mean it's a "late" 86? I thought the digital dash was a super cool feature for a tractor from that era. Kinda reminds me of the late 70's, digital watches, disco, zodiac signs, etc....


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Seller got back to me with a little more info:
> 
> "Digital dash
> no rebuilds that I'm aware of
> ...


digital dash was 1980 till 81 when they went to the 88 series if im correct.

I would say buy it cause make a nice cutting tractor. our old 1486 pulled one of the 13ft discbines and that was really nice compared to either our 1066 or my grandpas 1066 on one of the 2.

I love the 66 series but the 86 was a game changer with the cab.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I think 79 1/2 was when they went digital ya that is nice , Last time I checked you can covert the AC to 134 but it's about 1500. the not being touch with 5200 hrs MIGHT make me think a little 6000 seems to be the magic # for a overhaul. the clutch and TA is a guess on how much they've been use... JMO but I think it would be ok if It has been taken care of and if you are just giving it a home on the Turd Hurst like you planned it would be fine . I'd go look if it was me JD. There are some real POS for more money than that on TH..... But I have a "Love Hate Relationship" with those 86 series . Keep us updated JD


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

G&GFarms said:


> digital dash was 1980 till 81 when they went to the 88 series if im correct.
> 
> I would say buy it cause make a nice cutting tractor. our old 1486 pulled one of the 13ft discbines and that was really nice compared to either our 1066 or my grandpas 1066 on one of the 2.
> 
> I love the 66 series but the 86 was a game changer with the cab.





snowball said:


> I think 79 1/2 was when they went digital ya that is nice , Last time I checked you can covert the AC to 134 but it's about 1500. the not being touch with 5200 hrs MIGHT make me think a little 6000 seems to be the magic # for a overhaul. the clutch and TA is a guess on how much they've been use... JMO but I think it would be ok if It has been taken care of and if you are just giving it a home on the Turd Hurst like you planned it would be fine . I'd go look if it was me JD. There are some real POS for more money than that on TH..... But I have a "Love Hate Relationship" with those 86 series . Keep us updated JD


Unless it is different on a 1586 my serial # puts mine at '78 with a digital tach.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

That could be 1586, I know in 77 they were still mechanical so it could of been 78 I was thinking 79 but close enough I had saw that you wished you had the diff lock I don't think you could ever get that in a 1586 cause they have the planetary rear end.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 986 with a digital dash and diff lock.....it is a 78. I like the 86 series......for what you would want to do with it I think you would be pleased with one......just don't plan on putting a loader on it.....the shifting isn't the most friendly for loader work but for working in the field the left hand shifting doesn't bother me a bit. I use my 986 mainly for discing and pulling a sprayer but have also cut hay and square baled with it some. They have a nice cab for that age of tractor and not too awful loud inside. The ac is icy cold.....I do have to add a can of freon about once a year to keep it that way though.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

snowball said:


> That could be 1586, I know in 77 they were still mechanical so it could of been 78 I was thinking 79 but close enough I had saw that you wished you had the diff lock I don't think you could ever get that in a 1586 cause they have the planetary rear end.


Could be. I thought I had seen in owners manual it was a option. Still learning whats what on the 86 as I am more familiar with green. I will tell you it has grown on me since getting. I just wish there wasn't so much to fix on it or had gotten it for a better price but for my mechanic and I, if we ever get another one we will be more experienced to know what to look for after were done with this one.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can have a diff lock on an the 1586/1566. You can always add it if you feel inclined. The planetary axles bolt on the outside of the rear end, which is the same as the 1466/1486. The main issue with the planetary rear ends was that the never got lubed well enough and many farmers in my area ran a tiny hydraulic feeder liner to the top of the planetary casing, I probably could locate a picture easily. The differential lock assembly goes through the right side.(as you sit in the seat) bull pinion gear. You would have to remove the bull pinion and replace. Rambling over.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So without diff lock a 2WD IH is really only 1 wheel drive. Sounds like a problem.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

In theory yes, if you got into a slippery situation you would need to tap the brake of the spinning tire to put power to the other. It's not bad having 2 wheel drive, if all you have had is four, it just takes time to get used to what you can and cant do.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

May be a dash high.. Why not like a 2390 or 2590? Those are CHEAP. And better yet, there are plenty of them for parts!

Past auctions of 1086's on Big Iron show anywhere from 4K-9K.

Trey


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

treymo said:


> May be a dash high.. Why not like a 2390 or 2590? Those are CHEAP. And better yet, there are plenty of them for parts!
> 
> Past auctions of 1086's on Big Iron show anywhere from 4K-9K.
> 
> Trey


As long as he doesn't buy the cheap 2090 that I inquired about this morning!


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

How cheap?

Trey


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

treymo said:


> How cheap?
> 
> Trey


Listed at $6500. Guy then asks me "what do you want to pay?"

Here in Pennsylvania that's a darn good price. I'm sure there are places where it's nothing special.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Listed at $6500. Guy then asks me "what do you want to pay?"
> 
> Here in Pennsylvania that's a darn good price. I'm sure there are places where it's nothing special.


Can you haul it home in the Jetta HiTech ? :huh: If'n you do we what pictures JMO but I have heard horror storys about the case's trans and rear ends . Big Bucks , Big, Big, Big money..I was always told that CASE stood for case of bad judgment


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

snowball said:


> Can you haul it home in the Jetta HiTech ? :huh: If'n you do we what pictures JMO but I have heard horror storys about the case's trans and rear ends . Big Bucks , Big, Big, Big money..I was always told that CASE stood for case of bad judgment


It's close enough to drive it home. Sorry, you'll have to wait for me to do something silly a little while longer.

The transmissions are jerky but they work. The big buck repairs are a myth unless you destroy castings, in which case you should buy another tractor.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

That 1086 2wd would be fine on a spreader. Thats what everyone used before 4wd was everywhere. Our farm is all hills and we have never had a 4 wheel drive. Only time its a real issue is when ground is frozen hard with no snow and tires wont grip...


----------

